# Just picked up a Quantum Syncro



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

So, a couple days ago I picked up a Quantum Syncro for a grand total of two cases of Busch. The car runs great and drives down the road without any really horrible noises, however the guy I got it from seems to have decided to either jump it a lot or hit a few curbs with it, not sure which. The alignment is completely boned and I think that there may be a bent control arm or something as the drivers side wheel is pushed back a bit and both front tires have a lot of camber. I have not had a chance to have a good look at it yet as it started snowing today, however I did do a quick check over and didn't see anything blatantly obvious. Unfortunately the guy also bent two of the six snowflake wheels it came with quite badly to the point of them being trash. 
So, anything I should check for? also, where would I find parts for it, the junkyard here closed.


















_Modified by 1lowscort at 10:06 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Just picked up a Quantum Syncro (1lowscort)*

Nice. So it is a syncro? Not a front wheel drive model?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If it's a syncro and rollin' on different sized wheels/tires bad, very bad things happen to the driveline!!!!
It has been repainted.
If it's a syncro, it's an 1985 & early!
All of the Front suspension is the same as the Audi 4000 quattro. The rear is of it's self.
Do you own the Robert Bentley Quantum manual?
http://www.autohausaz.com has lots of parts


----------



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

It is a Syncro and I just had the different wheels and tires on it to get it home. I now have four matching sizes, all of approximately the same tread wear. I'm going to get it on a lift on Saturday and check over the front end and see what is bent. I do not have a Bentley for it yet. I will check out that link. Thanks a lot.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1lowscort)*

IM sent.


----------



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Here's a few more pictures, the car was originally silver and has a build date of 7/85.








































This is all the rust I have found so far.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

Not too bad. Pretty solid for a couple cases.
How's the underbody? Holes in the floor?


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*









For saving a Quantum.


----------



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I have not looked at the floor pan yet, I'll check that out while I have it on the lift, though I expect it to be pretty clean under there. There is no salt used here in Montana, so rust is usually very minimal.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (1lowscort)*

No salt? That sounds like a paradise coming from here in the land of road salt and sea salt.


----------



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Alright, so I got to take a look at it today. I saw no rust under the car at all







Next up, I checked to see why the tire was pushed back a little bit and found that the outer hole in the control arm for ball joint had become an oval. Not sure how that happened, but for now I just loosened the bolts and knocked the ball joint back forward. I also did a shabby alignment on it for now, using a tape measure. I have to replace the bushings in the control arms as they are worn out and loose, so I will keep the shabby alignment for now until I can replace the bushings. I also wanted to run a couple pictures by y'all, since this is my first experience with these cars. 
Does this tie rod look bent or is it supposed to be curved like that?
















Also, are the struts supposed to do this?



_Modified by 1lowscort at 3:15 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (1lowscort)*

Tie rod is prebent to clear the steering shaft.
http://www.germanautoparts.com...220/2

That movement is pretty normal or strut mounts.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinChris)*

Movement is normal. I don't see why it would hurt to use a spacer to kill the slop, but I've been told by plenty of people no to do it, so I leave mine as is...I should look into it further...


----------



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Awesome, thanks guys. I guess I just need to replace the control arm bushings and have it aligned and it will be in pretty good mechanical shape.


----------



## vrtpassat (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (1lowscort)*

nice you should come buy and we could check out the car and if you are looking for parts in missoula talk to rex at mountan imports








o and asome price on the car


----------

